

Feature update: Now you may save Swift tutorials to collections - wuliwong
http://www.sososwift.com/collections

======
wuliwong
We added collections last night, you can now save groups of links together to
refer back to later. Commenting and a 5-star rating system are currently in
development. Any feedback is much appreciated.

Thanks.

